# Will ACS consider 2 year BCS from Pakistan



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Dear Expats / Seniors,

I am new to this forum and seek your guidance. Here is my details:

DOB: 06-06-1977
Degree: BCS (2 years) from Allama Iqbal Open University (AIOU) Pakistan
Degree Received: 2000
Experience: 2001 - To Date (15 years almost as programmar)

I am planning to apply for 189 and have contacted with many agents including MARA registered ones. My points calculated by agent are 60, But some of them say that I am not eligible at all with this degree and ACS won't consider it.

While others (including MARA) say that my degree will be considered as diploma and fetch only 10 point plus they will deduct almost 6 years from my experience but I am still ELIGIBLE to apply and may get approval from ACS.

Now I am really confused and seek help from seniors what should I do? Also as I have read in this forum that Software Engineer (261313) has lots of applications so which ANZSCO code should I choose? Analyst Programar and Developer Programar are closely related ones.

Should I apply for 189 or 190?

Thanks.
Nasir Javaid


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes the 6 years experience deduction bit is right. ACS by default deducts 2 years, they might deduct another 4 years as your degree is not equivalent to Australian Bachelor Degree. Your degree will be assessed as associate degree or diploma by ACS which will get you 10 points.

Have you done IELTS yet? If you get 7-All in IELTS it will also get you 10 points which might help with the case.

And always go for 189 if you can.

Best course of action is to apply for ACS once you have ACS out come in hand your situation will become more clear.

P.S If you have any technical Certifications do check ACS in detail they consider some certifications where formal degrees are lacking credits. Please do read on ACS site in detail, I have read something of that sort when I was applying but I am not sure if they still do that. So if that happens your BCS+certifications might be considered equivalent to a Australian Bachelor degree


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you haqureshi bro for quick reply. 

So your answer clears 1 main confusion that my 2 year degree will not be rejected straight away as told by one of the agents but instead will fetch less points being treated as diploma or associate degree.

You are also right about certification stuff but sadly I have only trainings of CCNA + RHCE but no certifications  and also have no time to appear for certification as its my last year and next year I will turn 40 hence will loose more points.

I have read on this forum that its almost impossible to clear ACS with 60 points that is why I was trying to go with 190 as suggested by the agent who is MARA registered... 

I yet have to appear in IELTS and yes I must obtain 7 to be eligible for it.

Also uncle of my mrs. are aus national and live in sydney so will 489 temp visa solve my issue and will I be able to apply for PR while living on 489?

Thanks.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

see I meant if you can go for 189 always go for 189.
That is if you have 60 points go for 189, if 55 then 190.
keep 489 as last resort if unfortunately your points are at 50.

ACS does not give you points it only access your education and experience. 

Thing is you can never know unless you apply for ACS. 
So as you mentioned you have age constraint, apply for ACS as soon as possible you have to take the risk of applying ACS and sacrificing 500$.

Your situation will be more clear to you if you have ACS in hand.

There are couple of other things through which you can get some extra points. That is if the profession of your spouse is list on SOL and you get their skill assessment done than you can get 5 points for that too.

An other way is "Credentialled community language" that is if you get assessed as translator or interpreter in one of credentialed language. you can get 5 points for that. do check NAATI and Migration to explore more about this option.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you bro, after reading your comments I am now much more clear about the process. I was thinking that ACS will award points to me based on my qualification and experience and if 60 then will approve.

Yes the agent calculated my points to be 50 without IELTS so if I get 7 band then it will make 60 points but i heard its hard to go through with 60 points in ICT specially 261313 and wait time is so long.

Can you please also guide further process if ACS is approved then still there is a chance of rejection or ACS approval means now we just have to lodge visa application and need to submit character certificate and pass medical test?

Thanks.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone?

Also can someone please clear me about the chances of acceptance or rejection in each step. And at which step I have to submit visa fee (3600 AUD) and if spouse & children are included then their fee is to be submitted at the same time?

Thanks.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

nasirjavaid said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Also can someone please clear me about the chances of acceptance or rejection in each step. And at which step I have to submit visa fee (3600 AUD) and if spouse & children are included then their fee is to be submitted at the same time?
> 
> Thanks.


It's simple, you do the ACS ($650) and IELTS first. Based on ACS result and IELTS score (> 7) you lodge the EOI.

After you get invitation, you lodge your visa application (and pay visa fee). Fees for dependants has to be submitted at the same time.

Which means, by the time you reach the EOI stage you are in pretty good shape (with respect to chances of getting a visa). That way you dont spend a lot of money upfront.

Meantime look at ways to improve your score (like IELTS 8). Keep an eye on the age points, as you might lose points if you cross 34.

Don't worry too much. Your 2 yr BCS is good as a diploma and ACS will deduct 6 yrs of your experience. I am assuming the degree is from a recognized university. 
(not the axact types, on a lighter note


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

evangelist said:


> It's simple, you do the ACS ($650) and IELTS first. Based on ACS result and IELTS score (> 7) you lodge the EOI.
> 
> After you get invitation, you lodge your visa application (and pay visa fee). Fees for dependants has to be submitted at the same time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. So after depositing fee for dependants is there still any chance of rejection and fee of dependants gone? 

I am already 39 so points are low and with IELTS 7 I can meet 60 points.

Yes dear degree is from AIOU which is recognized  

The agent is pretty confident that if I get 7 score in IELTS then I will get visa offer easily and if less than 7 then have to look for 190 or 489.

So should I add dependants along my application or can I take them with me after settling. I am hardly arranging money to take this chance and don't want to loose all just in tries


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Can anyone clear my confusion here? 

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, there are still chances of visa rejection with no refunds. However, if you are of good character, do not have any severe health issues, have followed the application process correctly (minor mistakes not counting towards eligibility/ dependency/ points-test are tolerated and can be corrected), and most importantly, should job verification happen in your case and if your employer backs your claims of having worked in the skilled occupation; then you will get the PR for sure.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, there are still chances of visa rejection with no refunds. However, if you are of good character, do not have any severe health issues, have followed the application process correctly (minor mistakes not counting towards eligibility/ dependency/ points-test are tolerated and can be corrected), and most importantly, should job verification happen in your case and if your employer backs your claims of having worked in the skilled occupation; then you will get the PR for sure.


Thank you KeeDa for explaining in detail. So will it be wise to remove dependants from application and call them after getting PR?
I heard it is long and difficult process to call dependants afterwards.

Cheers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nasirjavaid said:


> Thank you KeeDa for explaining in detail. So will it be wise to remove dependants from application and call them after getting PR?
> I heard it is long and difficult process to call dependants afterwards.
> 
> Cheers.


I would say otherwise- it would be wiser to have dependents included now in your PR application. I posted about this yesterday: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-convocation-university-6.html#post9474650


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I would say otherwise- it would be wiser to have dependents included now in your PR application. I posted about this yesterday: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-convocation-university-6.html#post9474650


Yup I have read that thread and that is really informative thread. They charge almost double amount for later processing  

But thing is that its better to pay double later when we know there is 100% chance rather than now when there are chances of rejection and loosing the money altogether... Also my wife also thinks that I should consider going alone and set myself there and later after couple of years I can bring them.

Won't it be fine?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nasir,

You are being overly cautious. You may have your own reasons and/ or personal circumstances to be, and rightfully so. But this is entirely your and your family's personal decision to make. On the flip side, some (like me) delayed the visa application to get married and apply as a family unit.


nasirjavaid said:


> They charge almost double amount for later processing


Almost quadrupled (1800 vs. 6800)


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree with KeeDa's assessment. Consider going thru a registered MARA agent so that your chances of elimination are known before hand, and perhaps mitigated. Its worth spending extra money on a MARA agent than spending more money later on dependant visa.

You must act fast as you are 39 yrs old and you stand to lose 10 points at 40.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you both of you, I have really gained a lot help from this forum... Perhaps another thing which bugs me more is

1- my first 2 companies have already closed business and their experience letter is not according to format required. So the only option I am left is of Statutory Declaration from ex employee who was our manager and he agreed to provide but problem is that ACS requires one of below 3 things with SD

 Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
 Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
 Termination Letter with corresponding dates

Now I wonder when company is already closed how I can obtain any of these? I have already emailed ACS but they say without any of these it is not possible to consider this experience and they do not accept bank statement for this...

I will loose 7 years of experience


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nasir,

SD with the experience letter should satisfy the condition "Termination Letter with corresponding dates" if the experience letter has your employment dates and if it is on their letterhead. However, later during visa processing, you will have to provide enough evidence of having worked and received payments from these 2 employments (payslips, bank statements, tax documents).


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

That's the point... Bank statements ACS won't accept as they said in their email. As companies are closed then how can I get payslips / tax documents (as company deducted tax from salary)

still agent says ACS won't need slips etc for old experience which they will be deducting as to acomodate 2 year degree.. I fear if agent is lying? He is MARA registered agent though


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes I have exp letter on company letterhead


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nasirjavaid said:


> That's the point... Bank statements ACS won't accept as they said in their email. As companies are closed then how can I get payslips / tax documents (as company deducted tax from salary)
> 
> still agent says ACS won't need slips etc for old experience which they will be deducting as to acomodate 2 year degree.. I fear if agent is lying? He is MARA registered agent though





nasirjavaid said:


> Yes I have exp letter on company letterhead


Nasir,

They need any one of these:

1. Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
2. Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
3. Termination Letter with corresponding dates

Your exp letter on company letterhead with dates meets the #3 requirement.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Nasir,
> 
> They need any one of these:
> 
> ...


Yes KeeDa bro but if I am not wrong then it is written in ACS guideline that one of above is required if we don't have exp letter and use statutory declaration from colleague?

I read in this forum in many threads that many times CO asks to provide payslips, bank statement or taxation documents to prove what is mentioned in exp letter.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nasirjavaid said:


> Yes KeeDa bro but if I am not wrong then it is written in ACS guideline that one of above is required if we don't have exp letter and use statutory declaration from colleague?
> 
> I read in this forum in many threads that many times CO asks to provide payslips, bank statement or taxation documents to prove what is mentioned in exp letter.
> 
> Thanks.


1. Any one of those 3 options if using a statutory declaration. So, at least for now, ACS will consider your work experience just using the SD and termination letter.

2. Correct. During visa processing, case officer will ask for additional employment evidence which includes payslips and bank statements. Sometimes they ask for tax documents too. At this stage in absence of payslips, you can produce an yearly salary certificate on their letterhead. You already have bank statements. As for tax, I am not sure about you, but here in India, yearly tax records are easily and freely downloadable.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Any one of those 3 options if using a statutory declaration. So, at least for now, ACS will consider your work experience just using the SD and termination letter.
> 
> 2. Correct. During visa processing, case officer will ask for additional employment evidence which includes payslips and bank statements. Sometimes they ask for tax documents too. At this stage in absence of payslips, you can produce an yearly salary certificate on their letterhead. You already have bank statements. As for tax, I am not sure about you, but here in India, yearly tax records are easily and freely downloadable.


1. Exactly I was referring to that.

2. While starting this thread I was worried for ACS but now it seems more worrying part is providing salary proofs  ... 

2.1. Can you please further guide about yearly salary certificate? Do I need to get 5 separate certificates for 5 year salary record on letter head or all can be given on 1 letter head.

2.2. I have monthly bank statements sent to my email by bank from january 2010 till now. but for old statements I think I have to contact my bank manager.

You have option to download tax records of your own or your company's?

Tax was handled by company so i think if I am able to get salary certificate then I can also ask them to provide tax record. Any particular document to ask from them regarding tax record?

Thank you so much for sparing time helping here.. really appreciate it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

2.1 It could be a single letter stating you having worked there since x to y and having received xyz as the salary per month, but I suppose it wasn't constant each year, so maybe have them list it down as a breakup depending on when your salaries were revised.

2.2 Companies deduct tax from our salaries and pay to the government on our behalf. TDS or tax deducted at source is the term they use for this process. This is reflected in our own tax records and these are available to be downloaded freely to the individual- his own tax records (and not the company's). I can't really say the certificate name/ number in your case (Pakistan), but for us here in India it is either Form 16 or 26AS.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know why my posts are disappearing since 2 days I have posted reply 2 times but it didn't show up here... now trying again

Ok so I can have salary certificate on single paper properly stating the breakup of salary when increment was done.

Here I dont have online tax option and also company was deducting tax so I think I have no choice other than to ask company to provide me... but shouldn't salary certificate be enough to validate exp letter?

Another important point which agent mentioned is that, according to him 6 years of experience that acs/dimia will deduct to accommodate degree *will not need to be backed up by salary certificate or payslips / tax documents.* Hence we only may need to provide these documents for the experience for which we will claim point (i.e. from 2008 - 2016) is it right? 

Also the agent is insisting to sign agreement with him on plain paper and not on his letterhead... is it ok or should I insist agreement on letterhead?

You have been a great help KeeDa... really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nasir,

Ideally payslips/ salary certificate backed by matching bank statements should be enough and they have proven to work in many cases. It is just a few odd cases where applicants were also asked for tax documents. If you can, in the same salary certificate, have your employer mention that your salary was not taxable.

As for the deducted years not counting towards employment points- yes, he is correct. Ref Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from the ACS website. It clearly states (page#5): "_The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is *NOT* included as *Skilled Employment* and is *NOT* eligible for points under the skilled migration points test._"

I am not aware of the other things that you mentioned- about the agreement with your agent. Most here do it all by themselves.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

That's great news and I think my salary was below the first tax slab so it wasn't taxable so will ask the employer to mention it in certificate 

So I should be confident that the experience which is used only for suitability criteria and then deducted to accommodate degree won't need to be backed up by salary certificate.... if so then YESSS its great news.

So if I get salary certificate from my previous employer which is from 2004-2009 then I can easily overcome it as new employers are currently in touch and have company still running and hope they will easily provide salary certificate and letter (2009-2016) 

only 2001-2003 exp may not be backed up by pay slip/salary certificate but as you told it won't be considered for point test then it won't need it 

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yes, all good Nasir. All the best.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you very much KeeDa... as always your help is spot on..


General question:

I heard that there is only fee for ACS which is almost $500 and EOI stage is free hence I can apply for multiple skill /sponsor subclasses (189,190,489) free of cost at the same time... What if agent also says that I have to pay EOI fee to immigration department? 


Can anyone from Pakistan guide me on contract/agreement with agent? Is agreement on plain paper fine or should I insist on his letterhead?

Also if on plain paper then what should I look for (his signature, stamp etc..) and should his signatures be on agreement before I sign or I can sign anyway? 

Also should I get a copy of completed agreement immediately?

Please guide 

Thank you all.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nasir,

EOI is free. Your payment agreement with the agent must be setup that way- some cost after you become eligible, some for him filing the EOI (on your behalf), some upon getting the invitation, final installment when he files the visa. It all depends on the payment agreement between you and him, but as for the skillSelect/ EOI system itself: there are no costs involved to file an EOI. The only costs for most here who do it all by themselves (i.e. without an agent) are: English (IELTS/ PTE), ACS, Visa, PCC, and Medicals.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks KeeDa. Yes agent is charging his $500 for ACS and $1000 for filling EOI and applying for it..

Visa related charges are mentioned as











While agent fee is as











So all visa related fee are also going into agent's account and he will be depositing on my behalf?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nasirjavaid said:


> So all visa related fee are also going into agent's account and he will be depositing on my behalf?


I am not really sure as I never employed an agent. But, I guess that may be the case. If you plan on employing an agent, make sure they are registered with MARA: https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

nasirjavaid said:


> Thanks KeeDa. Yes agent is charging his $500 for ACS and $1000 for filling EOI and applying for it..
> 
> Visa related charges are mentioned as
> 
> ...


If you deposit fees for disbursements (payment for visa, skills assessments etc.) into the agent's account, the agent is liable to keep those fees in a separate account called "Clients' Account". When the agent pays the fees on your behalf, the agent has to give you a copy of the payment receipt. Depending on how the agent pays the disbursement, s(he) may also have to give you a tax invoice for the disbursement. Some agents prefer that customers provide credit card authorization and make a direct payments and provide their customer with a receipt - reduces the administrative work. It's totally up to you how you want this to be handled as you are the client.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

nasirjavaid said:


> Thank you very much KeeDa... as always your help is spot on..
> 
> 
> General question:
> ...


See responses in blue. Has the agent given you a copy of the consumer guide? That is compulsory.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I am not really sure as I never employed an agent. But, I guess that may be the case. If you plan on employing an agent, make sure they are registered with MARA: https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


Yes the agent is registered with MARA but still he is reluctant to have agreement on letterhead 

I will keep posting here with the progress.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> If you deposit fees for disbursements (payment for visa, skills assessments etc.) into the agent's account, the agent is liable to keep those fees in a separate account called "Clients' Account". When the agent pays the fees on your behalf, the agent has to give you a copy of the payment receipt. Depending on how the agent pays the disbursement, s(he) may also have to give you a tax invoice for the disbursement. Some agents prefer that customers provide credit card authorization and make a direct payments and provide their customer with a receipt - reduces the administrative work. It's totally up to you how you want this to be handled as you are the client.


Thanks for your valuable feedback Aus_NZ_Expat. Can you please also guide if the agreement with agent can be made on plain paper? The agent, even MARA registered, is reluctant to sign agreement on his letterhead.

Also what I should be looking for while signing agreement? like it should be pre-signed and pre-stamped by the agent before I sign?

Thanks.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

nasirjavaid said:


> Thanks for your valuable feedback Aus_NZ_Expat. Can you please also guide if the agreement with agent can be made on plain paper? The agent, even MARA registered, is reluctant to sign agreement on his letterhead. Also what I should be looking for while signing agreement? like it should be pre-signed and pre-stamped by the agent before I sign? Thanks.


Refer to my previous answer please . Can use plain paper as long as required information is included on the agreement . No stamp necessary . Agents should send you plain copy for approval first. If okay you can sign and return it and agent has to send signed copy back. The other way is to reply to the email saying okay and then agent can send a signed copy for you to sign . It's Upto you how to deal with this as long as it's a two step process.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> See responses in blue. Has the agent given you a copy of the consumer guide? That is compulsory.


Sorry I missed it earlier. I haven't received consumer guide copy, maybe because I haven't signed agreement yet.

Yes the agent is MARA registered having office in Melbourne, UAE and Pakistan.

He has written his MARA registration number, Melbourne address and business details on the agreement and yes he already sent me a copy to read and agree.

You have answered all my queries really well for which I really thank you.

KeeDa and you really rock


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

nasirjavaid said:


> Sorry I missed it earlier. I haven't received consumer guide copy, maybe because I haven't signed agreement yet. Yes the agent is MARA registered having office in Melbourne, UAE and Pakistan. He has written his MARA registration number, Melbourne address and business details on the agreement and yes he already sent me a copy to read and agree. You have answered all my queries really well for which I really thank you. KeeDa and you really rock


Consumer guide is the first step regardless of signed agreement or not. Note that firms aren't Mara registered but each individual has their own individual Mara number.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Another point of confusion is

Some agents, even MARA registered, say that the experience which is deducted to compensate 2 year degree ( in my case 6 years will be deducted) will not need to be verified, at the time of lodgement, with salary certificates/payslips and bank statements. And the only experience which is left after assessment will need to be proved?

While others say that all the experience mentioned in skill assessment will be verified, even if it is compensated for degree.

Why there is so much confusion  ?

(Reason is I may not be able to produce salary certificates/payslips for my initial 2-3 year experience.)


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Consumer guide is the first step regardless of signed agreement or not. Note that firms aren't Mara registered but each individual has their own individual Mara number.


I have met many agents and none provided consumer guide... maybe in Pakistan they need you to sign agreement so they know you will hire them as agent. 

exactly the person is MARA registered who is working for the firm.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

nasirjavaid said:


> Another point of confusion is
> 
> Some agents, even MARA registered, say that the experience which is deducted to compensate 2 year degree ( in my case 6 years will be deducted) will not need to be verified, at the time of lodgement, with salary certificates/payslips and bank statements. And the only experience which is left after assessment will need to be proved?
> 
> ...


This is my main concern...


----------



## Mr_Maximus (Mar 1, 2016)

*Need help regarding ACS evaluation process*

Hi, I am new to this forum and need urgent help. I have done - 
BE(IT) from 2002 - 2006
Worked from 2006 - 2009
Then did MBA(general) from 2009 - 2010
then again worked from 2011 - present.

My question is - ACS will consider my experience before MBA or not ?
Should i show my MBA for ACS evaluation.

Hope to see reply soon.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Mr_Maximus said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and need urgent help. I have done -
> BE(IT) from 2002 - 2006
> Worked from 2006 - 2009
> Then did MBA(general) from 2009 - 2010
> ...


which occupation code you are applying for? Since your BE(IT) was completed in year 2006, your experience will be counted from that point onwards. 
Were you in full time employment during your MBA? 

Whether your MBA brings you any additional credits depends on your occupation code.


----------



## nasirjavaid (Feb 14, 2016)

My previous company is not willing to provide me salary slips or tax documents as they were not computerized and they are not going to search the piles of files, however they agree to provide salary certificate. what are my options? should I mention some reason for not providing tax documents (company has closed business 5 years ago) and mention breakup of tax on salary certificate?


----------



## rasheed89 (Feb 24, 2017)

Will ACS do positive skills assessment for 2 years Bachelor in Computer Science from Al Khair University, Azad Kashmir, Pakistan completed in the year 2000 and 1 year Master of Arts in Creative Technology from The University of Salford, United Kingdom completed in the year 2005 for the occuaptions: Analyst Programmer, Developer Programmer and Software Engineer with 16 years experience?
Should i get my bachelors degree assessed by ACS only for positive skills assessment outcome for a diploma or associate degree level equivalency? 
Or should i get my master level degree assessed by ACS only for positive skills assessment outcome for a bachelor or master level equivalency?
Or should i get both bachelor and master degree assessed by ACS for positive skills assessment outcome for a bachelor or master level equivalency?
Do the contents in my Master level degree suffice the requirements of ACS for the ICT Contents or Units for the occupations like Analyst Programmer, Developer Programmer and Software Engineer?

Course Contents of Bachelor in Computer Science are mentioned below:
Semester 1
1. English Language and Communication Skills
2. Islamic, Pakistan and Kashmir Studies
3. Computer Fundamentals
4. Introduction to Programming
5. Principles of Digital Logic Design
Semester 2
1. Structured Programming
2. Computer System Architecture
3. Introduction to Data Base Systems
4. Data Communication and Networking
5. Applied Mathematics
Semester 3
1. Operating System
2. Data Structures
3. Information System Analysis
4. Object Oriented Programming
5. Numerical Methods
Semester 4
1. Thesis Project
2. Software Engineering
3. Special Topics in Computer Science
4. Special Topics in Programming Languages
Course Contents of Master of Arst in Creative Technology are mentioned below:
1. Research & Creative Methods
2. Input/Output
3. Techno Culture
4. Telematics
5. Visual words
6. Creative Technology
7. Major Project


----------

